# Billing Software Question



## jaimie567 (May 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I need some recommendations for billing software and a clearinghouse. I only need billing not any other EHR service.

Thanks group!
Jaimie


----------



## insight (May 27, 2013)

I like oficeally practice mate.


----------



## bethb (May 28, 2013)

I work for a company which utilizes Caretracker.  It's worth checking into--it's great software.


----------



## ttwyford@me.com (Jul 11, 2014)

*mini exam*



insight said:


> I like oficeally practice mate.



I believe this could be helpful in doing some practice test questions like maybe 10 at a time.  would be interested in something like this.


----------



## AKAJBART (Jul 16, 2014)

I've asked the same question and haven't received many responses.  

At my office, we use MicroMD PM and MicroMD EMR.  The program works pretty good, but I don't like the fact that they're 2 different programs even though we purchase them from the same vendor. The account numbers don't always match up, we have to add demographic info into both places, which often results in duplicated accounts. 

We're looking into possibly purchasing new software also.  So, I'm curious to find out what others use also, and their likes/dislikes as well.  

I've heard a little about Athena Health and would love to talk to someone that utilizes it.


----------



## mssalemny (Jul 16, 2014)

I have used many software's in my career but recently we started using a software called Open Practice Solutions . From what I have done with it so far, it is a pretty slick program. Moving credit balances around and doing refunds/take-backs seems pretty easy. The reporting features are endless. The pricing included the clearinghouse as well. 

http://www.openpracticesolutions.com/


  We are definitely still in the infancy with the software but so far, I really like it.


----------



## tiger032569 (Jul 18, 2014)

I just recently started a new job that uses Aprima, and so far I would not recommend it-- not user friendly at all!


----------



## drakena74 (Jul 19, 2014)

Is it for a specific specialty? Or facility? I'm billing for an ASC and we use Vision by Source Medical.


----------



## CarmonaEnterprises (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Jaimie, 
for the clearing house services or gateway, I use Trizetto & Optum. Keep in mind that not every insurance participates in these programs. this you will have to research with your insurances and determine the best course to take.
Good Luck, Jeff C.


----------

